# Bacterial Overgrowth Syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/En/Chapter7/7-17.htm


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Very interesting information.The first sentence, reading, "the bacterial overgrowth syndrome can result from any disease that interferes with the normal balance (ecosystem) of the small intestinal flora and brings about loss of gastric acidity" caught my eye right away. Unless one has ulcers (which should be treated!) it is probably a good idea to supplement with hydrochloric acid to prevent downstream digestion anomalies, including the possibility of further intestinal flora imbalance.


----------

